# 'Dana' acoustic guitars from the '60s and '70s - anyone know anything about these?



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,

I happen to have two Dana guitars. One is a very nice classical guitar which I have owned since 1977. It was a few years old then, and I have taken it with me in my travels around the world over the past 30+ years as my 'road guitar'. Apparently, I have taken pretty good care of it because it still sounds nice, plays great and even looks OK. The second one is one I just bought, and it is virtually the same as a 'Harmony' Stella guitar, down to the tailpiece and pick-guard.

Were these the ones sold at Eaton's? Does anyone remember? I can't find much info on the interwebs.

Here's a pic of the one I just bought:


----------

